# Microsoft Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1) Available for Download



## malware (Mar 18, 2008)

The final version of Windows Vista Service Pack 1 is here! Microsoft Corp. posted the final SP1 package of updates today, and it's now available free for everyone. 

*Windows Vista Service Pack 1 (SP1)*
32-bit version (434.5 MB) | 64-bit version (726.5 MB)

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## oli_ramsay (Mar 18, 2008)

w00t! at bloody last!!!!!


----------



## Judas (Mar 18, 2008)

Yeahhh  sooo whos going first


----------



## overclocker! (Mar 18, 2008)

thanks man!


----------



## Wastedslayer (Mar 18, 2008)

DL'n now


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 18, 2008)

Damnit!  I just left home and my Vista PC.  Phht.  My luck.


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 18, 2008)

heh


----------



## mandelore (Mar 18, 2008)

Excellent.. about time!

Been waiting ages for this. 

mine in 20 mins


----------



## Judas (Mar 18, 2008)

mandelore said:


> Excellent.. about time!
> 
> Been waiting ages for this.
> 
> mine in 20 mins



Do tell wot happens after you have got it installed


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 18, 2008)

thats good to know that its finally here. ive been out of the loop on this though. so what are the improvements really?

edit: actually ill just read the details on download page.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2008)

Wonder if this is the same version as the "1840" ones on the torrent sites everyone has been saying is real.
Anyone know if this version can be slipstreamed and/or an official link to a pre-integrated iso?

Cheers.


----------



## csendesmark (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is the time to try vista on my PC!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

i updated using windows update it was a small file basically coz i install every update and check for new ones everyday

no noticeable improvements maybe faster boot speed but mostly under the hood stuff

i recomend using windows update because you might have some of the files included in this already installed via windows update


----------



## X-TeNDeR (Mar 18, 2008)

Great, at last. i'm considering giving this a try. now where is my bomb-proof vest?


----------



## Patrauleac (Mar 18, 2008)

I've had the Sp1 for ages ) , microshit sure moves slow .


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

It won't show under my Vista UPdate.... Soo Im donwloading the Stand Alone Right now.

Just a quick question, does this effect Pirated Versions of Vista cause if sooo my friends is in deep shit, I'll need to warn him lol or maybe not.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

i've had the 1840 version for a while now (yes i got it off torrents) as i used it to test compatibility while i had a spare machine.

These files linked are the same size, so i assume they are the same files.

SP1 did not seem to have issues with the dell version/system i tested it on. Gaming was DEFINATELY smoother, i play supreme commander daily and noticed a lot less HDD chugging during the game - alt tabbing was a lot smoother as well (it no longer seems to page the game to the HDD and lag when coming back, it was instaneous)

obviously that was just the one (arguable) test, but its favorable to me so far


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok I got an "Internal Error Code While Installing Service Pack." window.

Error Code 0x800700D 

See "some web site I don't want to list"

Anyone have a clue what to do... Please I really want to install this.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I got an "Internal Error Code While Installing Service Pack." window.
> 
> Error Code 0x800700D
> 
> ...



web version or full version?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> It won't show under my Vista UPdate.... Soo Im donwloading the Stand Alone Right now.
> 
> Just a quick question, does this effect Pirated Versions of Vista cause if sooo my friends is in deep shit, I'll need to warn him lol or maybe not.



IIRC there are supposed to be some added blocks for known work-arounds.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

t_ski said:


> IIRC there are supposed to be some added blocks for known work-arounds.



MS have added blocks for many cracks (timestopper etc)

However instead of locking you out totally, it just cuts back access and gives you annoying popups now. If you REALLY want to try with a cracked version, at least you wont lose data for doing so.

(personally i tried it with a cracked vista on a test machine, just to make sure my software worked with it - i had no problems, although i only tested for 24 hours)


----------



## Kreij (Mar 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Ok I got an "Internal Error Code While Installing Service Pack." window.
> 
> Error Code 0x800700D
> 
> ...



Are you running Daemon tools? If so, uninstall and retry.
That's some kind of activation error.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Kreij said:


> Are you running Daemon tools? If so, uninstall and retry.
> That's some kind of activation error.



Sorry I was gone Now I'm back, no no Daemon Tools, I also read that to after Googleing.

I do have PowerISO and MagicISO could those also cause my Issue?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Sorry I was gone Now I'm back, no no Daemon Tools, I also read that to after Googleing.
> 
> I do have PowerISO and MagicISO could those also cause my Issue?



nero could do it as well, if the problem is virtual drives.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Well I just uninstalled both of them and trying again...


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> web version or full version?



Stand Alone, Full I suppose.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

AphexDreamer said:


> Stand Alone, Full I suppose.



i've put it on three systems so far, and none had issues. All had deamon tools, kaspersky, and thats it for running apps in the background.

If you've disabled any services, i suggest putting em back on.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i've put it on three systems so far, and none had issues. All had deamon tools, kaspersky, and thats it for running apps in the background.
> 
> If you've disabled any services, i suggest putting em back on.



Ok Ill try that becuase it still give me that same error....


----------



## jothy (Mar 18, 2008)

been looking forward to this, for sure


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok so Im just going to try the update through windows Update instead of the Stand alone, maybe now it will work.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi,
Anyone know if PAE is enabled by default now in SP1. Or does it still need the command line switch??

Cheers.


----------



## entilza (Mar 18, 2008)

Lol, it's only 66.9 MB.  After seeing all the pre-quils and hacks of 400 mb and 1 gig I just found it funny that it was so tiny... Not sure if there's a part 2 to this install but we'll see soon enough


----------



## AphexDreamer (Mar 18, 2008)

OK sweet its installed thanks for the help guys.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 18, 2008)

Man those are huge files...


----------



## robodude666 (Mar 18, 2008)

Ignore my previous question. Going to try installing SP1 as soon as the Beta uninstalls. Hopefully I get my vista index back!


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone got that dx10.1 tech demo? Should be able to actually run it now.


----------



## smercius (Mar 18, 2008)

does anyone get message that language of OS and instalilation file doesn't match?
OS english, SP 1 english


----------



## Nitrogliserin (Mar 18, 2008)

upgraded via windows update. works fine with acer 5920 laptop


----------



## nguyenpeter76 (Mar 18, 2008)

upgraded my desktop now. laptop will be updated later. so... hopefully this may help out with some random crashings that tends to occur. wonder what else is it going to help with. speed of load up??


----------



## Nemesis881 (Mar 19, 2008)

WarEagleAU said:


> Man those are huge files...



They had a lot to fix .  
Still dl'ing..I'm eager to see how much they fixed stuff.


----------



## ghost101 (Mar 19, 2008)

Only 66.9 megs via windows update for me.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Only 66.9 megs via windows update for me.



people who were up to date are only taking 70MB. Thats because SP1 includes all the updates as well.

IMO, grab the full standalone version - when you next format, or update another rig you will save the badwidth you spent on the larger file.


----------



## 水涟珠 (Mar 19, 2008)

But it has only 5 languages...........


----------



## Triprift (Mar 19, 2008)

So whats the verdict much difference with it?


----------



## mysticjon (Mar 19, 2008)

im impressed overall, i have the 32-bit version of vista and it didn't read all my 4gb of RAM, now it reads up a solid 4gb and i've noticed game improvment though i didn't like that my score overall was 5 w/o sp1 and with sp1 it made my score 4.8


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

mysticjon said:


> im impressed overall, i have the 32-bit version of vista and it didn't read all my 4gb of RAM, now it reads up a solid 4gb and i've noticed game improvment though i didn't like that my score overall was 5 w/o sp1 and with sp1 it made my score 4.8



just so that you know.

Vista SP0 read how much ram was available - so if you had 4GB but only 3GB was usable, it would show 3GB.

Vista SP1 shows how much is installed total, not how much is usable - so even if it reads 4GB, you're gunna be capped at 3GB usable.

as i said before i too have noticed some gaming improvements. would like more people to comment.


----------



## mysticjon (Mar 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> just so that you know.
> 
> Vista SP0 read how much ram was available - so if you had 4GB but only 3GB was usable, it would show 3GB.
> 
> ...



that makes sense...i guess its a "trick' but i had keyboard and mouse problems without the service pack and i was about to return the damn thing today good thing i went out on a limb and see if it would work with sp1 and it worked. i have the logitech mx 3200 desktop laser cordless.   but off topic here, im guessing ms cancled the whole ultimate extras things?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

mysticjon said:


> that makes sense...i guess its a "trick' but i had keyboard and mouse problems without the service pack and i was about to return the damn thing today good thing i went out on a limb and see if it would work with sp1 and it worked. i have the logitech mx 3200 desktop laser cordless.   but off topic here, im guessing ms cancled the whole ultimate extras things?



ultimate extras went off, yeah.

Vista had an update for USB and 4GB of ram, i needed it to make my webcams work - it was never on windows update, and had to be acquired manually.
*Logitech webcams


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 19, 2008)

Been running SP1 since mid february (yay for Technet-access ) without issues what so ever. Installed it on two game-boxes and three laptops. Seen increases in speed when it comes to copying large files/horde of files to/from disk and network, Boot-speed is pretty much the same (never been an issue for me anyway, as I can easily wait the few extra seconds. Perfect get-more-beer-break).

Also seen a marginal increase in framerates in games (5 to 10ish on average) compared to SP0. World in Conflict, Company of Heroes, Crysis and other DX10-games now look better (Lots of small details that raise the general yumminess of the games).


----------



## adrianx (Mar 19, 2008)

mussels

the ram available with vista simple or vista with sp1 is not relevant, because the windows will set a value that dependents from one hardware configuration to another hardware configuration.

Also in time the windows try to optimize the space that he (vista) use in memory. So if you have a pc with a clean install and one pc with vista installed two weeks ago, the vista space in memory will be different from one pc to another, even are same configuration.   

that was all with vista memory eating 

and now ... my vista say the sp1 patch on the windows update list (that from vista) will need 120MB space to download..

I also wait  to see if will have a positive impact on the masses


----------



## adrianx (Mar 19, 2008)

shadowxp interesting that you say 

I will try to actualize my crysis table to sea the difference


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 19, 2008)

I just downloaded the 430mb (full version) it in like 7 minutes  (Woot for fast MS site, lol)

Got no issues so far, but nothing has been faster..*yet*


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

i'm gonna image my vista partition before i install this... don't wanna find out that it stops my OEM hack....... ummm....... its only OEM'd coz of testing purposes on a spare machine.... yea... thats it.....

thats if i can install it with all the update problems i had!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 19, 2008)

I hope ya got all them updates now man or ull have one hefty dl.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

adrianx said:


> mussels
> 
> the ram available with vista simple or vista with sp1 is not relevant, because the windows will set a value that dependents from one hardware configuration to another hardware configuration.
> 
> ...



i'm sorry... what? what on earth are you trying to say? the ram available is not relevant because... ?


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

just downloaded the standalone installer (i keep all my files & installers & everything, that way if i want 2 use it again or a friend does i dont have 2 redownload everything.. expecially if i reinstall.....) 
hopefully the SP1 will fix all the update problems... fingers crossed...


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

surprise surprise.... "Installation was not successful".... time for attempt 2!!!!


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 19, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> surprise surprise.... "Installation was not successful".... time for attempt 2!!!!



Silly question: you've downloaded the correct version? See that in your system specs you've listed Vistax64 as your system.

What error-message are you getting? Specifically the ones listed in your Event Viewer.


----------



## kenkickr (Mar 19, 2008)

Yesterday at work I had a Vista Home Premium x32 laptop that would not take the standalone installer but worked fine through windows updates.  Sitting here waiting for RC1 to uninstall and damn it's taking a long time


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 19, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Yesterday at work I had a Vista Home Premium x32 laptop that would not take the standalone installer but worked fine through windows updates.  Sitting here waiting for RC1 to uninstall and damn it's taking a long time



Yep, same happened to one of the lappies I had on testing here at work. Removing the RC1 took ages (close to an hour 30), but it has to be done in order to get the RTM in, sadly enough.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm sorry... what? what on earth are you trying to say? the ram available is not relevant because... ?





I really want to know what the hell he's on about....


----------



## adrianx (Mar 19, 2008)

mussels

your problem with available ram...in vista install

it is simple

you have 4gb ram in your sistem with vista x64

ok, and the vista have XXX MB in your ram ok?

next stop your pc and take 2GB ram from the system, boot and see the difference, also you can try with 1gb and 3bg on system.

this is easy part and can be done in 1 hour. the not so easy part is to compare the memory quantity of vista after 2-3 weeks from a clean install.

you can run some memory monitor to have a clear idea. 

I also don't want to add in this dialog the ready bust, the indexing service or the windows Prefetch and SuperFetch. (all that can influence direct the memory available for the application)

for that I say the memory available after vista install is not relevant


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

^^

I don't think Mussel's has a problem to be honest, he was discussing how post-SP1 and SP1 address PAE on supported motherboards.

You've explained something we all already know. 

^^

Fair play though, as I presume English isn't your native language so, you did well, in a cryptic fashion.


----------



## adrianx (Mar 19, 2008)

this is correct the english isn't my native language. so please forgive my english.

I dont say about the PAE, I simple say that vista dont have a strict size in memory, the size is hardware dependent, but also the vista is self managing OS.

I play fair


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

its ok, im not as stupid as i look! i am smart enough 2 not download the 32bit SP1! lol

i was previously having errors with updates that after a shitload of research & doing everything the knowledgebase mentioned i could not resolve the problem... but the whole time it totally passed my mind that im using symbolic links!

i just copied all my program files to the c drive & replaced the symbolic links & reattempted the SP1 & it all works now!!!!! so im running SP1 activated & finaly have all available updates!... now im gonna recreate the symbolic links & if i have any other problem, i'll know what it is!!!!!! about time i can finally close that update problem thread! (once i confirm that online updates work fine.. so far it appears that they do...)


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 19, 2008)

Excellent news, Firedomain!


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

this is the 1st time i've had an up-to-date vista (well... not counting the beta releases!)
thank god!!!!!!!

anyone else with OEM hacks have good or bad news after applying the service pack???????? (obviously there will b some of each)

(update: online updates work fine at last!)


----------



## Mad-Matt (Mar 19, 2008)

My vista testing box (Abit NF7 XP3200) seems to be working ok with sp1 installed over an activated install.  not using any bootloader hacks, just the asus oem slip code bios.  
has to be said that vista runs like crap with single core 1gb mem.  It barely leaves the hd alone long enough to use any games or apps and thats with indexing/superfetch and readyboost dissabled.

Ill just add that with ati x800xt and cat 8.3 halo2 still runs 3x faster under XP cat 8.3.  under xp all settings maxed is very playable inc 2x aa andunder vista all settings are at lowest and it still chugs.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 19, 2008)

Bollocks!

I was hoping someone would be able to test out an X2 (Athlon) with an AGP card and an nForce chipset. Guess I better pull my finger out and cure my own curiosity and finally reformat my system and try out Vista. Want to see if the Code 43 error is fixed within SP1.

Hmmm....


----------



## Mussels (Mar 19, 2008)

adrianx said:


> this is correct the english isn't my native language. so please forgive my english.
> 
> I dont say about the PAE, I simple say that vista dont have a strict size in memory, the size is hardware dependent, but also the vista is self managing OS.
> 
> I play fair



i'm not sure we're talking about the same thing. I was saying that vista 32 bit is capped at either 3 or 3.5GB, so that this is fooling users into thinking that 32 bit supports all their ram.

you are talking about ram usage, which is quite different.


----------



## mysticjon (Mar 19, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i'm not sure we're talking about the same thing. I was saying that vista 32 bit is capped at either 3 or 3.5GB, so that this is fooling users into thinking that 32 bit supports all their ram.
> 
> you are talking about ram usage, which is quite different.



hey i understand you, well at least the people who gave feedback for sp1 wanted to have all their ram to be read up, they never said they want all their ram to be utilized...lol 
but i have no idea what he's saying either


----------



## Nemesis881 (Mar 19, 2008)

sp1..faster...but now my microphone doesn't work for vent and such..


----------



## warhammer (Mar 19, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> i'm gonna image my vista partition before i install this... don't wanna find out that it stops my OEM hack....... ummm....... its only OEM'd coz of testing purposes on a spare machine.... yea... thats it.....
> 
> thats if i can install it with all the update problems i had!




Yes it does


----------



## Azazel (Mar 19, 2008)

ahh thx


----------



## Azazel (Mar 19, 2008)

so will this fix alot of the vista problems?


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 19, 2008)

warhammer said:


> Yes it does



not for me


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2008)

To those talking about the OEM crack: please stop. we dont want this thread locked because of piracy talk.

Some OEM cracks still work under vista, but pretty much all other cracks dont. If people want to talk about it.. do it via PM. I'd like this thread to stay where it is, unlocked and without people getting their posts deleted.


----------



## Firedomain (Mar 20, 2008)

im not referring to piracy. i have a legit copy, but vista sucks with the number of legit licenses they blocked.. so i reverted to the OEM hack... y bother wasting my time contacting MS when this works perfectly fine.... if it ever does get blocked.. then i'll waste my time with MS!

(probably woulda helped if i mentioned i owned it in the 1st place! lol)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 20, 2008)

Firedomain said:


> im not referring to piracy. i have a legit copy, but vista sucks with the number of legit licenses they blocked.. so i reverted to the OEM hack... y bother wasting my time contacting MS when this works perfectly fine.... if it ever does get blocked.. then i'll waste my time with MS!
> 
> (probably woulda helped if i mentioned i owned it in the 1st place! lol)



yeah i used an OEM crack to test on another system here before moving SP1 onto my main rig, but again the mods may not like this (remember that if MS comes along and sees a thread where it looks like people are pro-piracy, TPU gets a big hammer dropped on it)

I own vista  on my two main systems, and two copies of XP (laptop + spare/backup) - but i cant be stuffed buying another vista just to test service packs 


Anyway back on topic - i've had no ill effects from this so far, only minor positive gains. Anyone else of the same opinion?


----------



## sdokic (Apr 5, 2008)

*Vista Service Pack 1 Internal error (Error Code 0x800700D)*

Error Code 0x800700DIf you have "internal error..." (Error code 0x800700D) message the reason is an IO error during instalation of Vista Service Pack 1. You won't be able to figure that out from Microsoft help forums where they are telling you to check your memory, your hard drive (your car, refrigerator, dishwasher etc). 

Most of the time everything is 100% OK with your PC. You will spend hours reading Microsoft posts and still you will not be able to install Vista Service Pack 1. 

So this is the deal. The error you get is because the permisisons. I know it sounds strange, but there is easy way to prove that I am right. Just try to copy SP 1 exe file to some other place like your other PC (shared folder) or some USB storage device. You won't be able to copy this file because you will get the same error code but this time the message will be different (IO failure). 

In order to install Vista SP1 just download this file to some other place on you network or maybe even USB storage (most of them are large enough to store 400MB which is the size of SP1 update). Click on file to start installation. You will have Vista SP 1 installed in 1 hour or so. 

It's strange but it is a way that I installed Vista SP1 without any problems. Also, you can try to turn off UAC control before installation. I did not try to install service pack 1 using this way so I do not know if it can help. As I said I did install Vista SP1 using USB storage device to store SP 1 EXE file. 

I hope it will help you.


----------



## smercius (Apr 7, 2008)

*finaly*



smercius said:


> does anyone get message that language of OS and instalilation file doesn't match?
> OS english, SP 1 english



i've allready installed SP1, but before i did that i've spent around 4 hours uninstalling unsuported language packs. Microsoft says that later on they'll release SP1 which will support all languages.


----------

